# Great muskie and northern pike lure!!!!!



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I have found that twitching a firetiger jointed Rapala near a weedbed just hammers on the pike and muskie a fantastic lure> :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Thanks, hope I can put that to work on leave in September!


----------

